# Amazon OTP not coming through ?



## dino21 (5 Oct 2021)

Hi,

Wondered if some you younger tech savvy folk could guide an old timer  though an Android phone problem please.

Use Amazon on the PC and get a log in OTP via the mobile , a MotoG9 Play.
That worked fine a few weeks ago,  but now nothing comes though, even though Amazon confirmed the messages were sent.  ( the system updated from Android 10 to 11 since the last order )

Have gone though various things on the Moto G9, like clearing the App Cache and Storage ( though it does not have the Amazon App on it)
Also checked that there is nothing in the Phones Blocked number, which is off anyway.
Even after rebooting it still refuses to receive the Amazon messages but it does receive similar messages ok from paypal etc.

Have now set up the Amazon account to use a different mobile number  and  the messages come though to that phone fine, so kind of proves the problem is something on the Moto G9 ??


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Oct 2021)

You mean the App notifications? Have you checked you have allowed that and have given the App permissions?


----------



## dino21 (6 Oct 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> You mean the App notifications? Have you checked you have allowed that and have given the App permissions?


Hi,
Thanks but no,   I access Amazon on the PC and when logging on  Amazon send a OTP via SMS to the mobile phone which I read out and enter into the screen on the PC.
The mobile does not have the Amazon App on it, so nothing there to give Permission or clear anything.
With other OTPs coming though ok, eg paypal and bank,  just cannot see why Amazons are not coming though to this phone as they used to, yet if comes though ok  if  I give them a differrent phone/number   ....?


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Oct 2021)

Just check the phone number you have in the account is correct, sometimes it's worth removing it and adding it again


----------



## dino21 (7 Oct 2021)

Amazons help line confirmed the number is correct, they actually called me back on it, just that the SMS do not come through.
Have tried re-entering the number and restarting the phone etc. but no joy.
Think the last resort might be a Factory Reset or even a Roll back back to Android 10, though not sure if thats something easily done.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Oct 2021)

dino21 said:


> Amazons help line confirmed the number is correct, they actually called me back on it, just that the SMS do not come through.
> Have tried re-entering the number and restarting the phone etc. but no joy.
> Think the last resort might be a Factory Reset or even a Roll back back to Android 10, though not sure if thats something easily done.


Have you tried calling the mobile company also? Might be an issue their end!

Do you receive SMS from other numbers? (has to be asked)


----------



## dino21 (7 Oct 2021)

Yes, others SMS like Paypals OTP and other general texts come through fine, never thought of contacting the mobile provider; could it be they have some how blocked Amazons messages .....


----------



## not called Bob (7 Oct 2021)

dino21 said:


> Yes, others SMS like Paypals OTP and other general texts come through fine, never thought of contacting the mobile provider; could it be they have some how blocked Amazons messages .....


its not blocked on devise going to the spam area?


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Oct 2021)

dino21 said:


> Yes, others SMS like Paypals OTP and other general texts come through fine, never thought of contacting the mobile provider; could it be they have some how blocked Amazons messages .....


It's always a possibility!



not called Bob said:


> its not blocked on devise going to the spam area?


It's Android so maybe you blocked it by accident?

It's easy to check, open your SMS, click on options and there should be an option there for "Spam & Blocked" see if there is anything on the list! If so unblock it all and try again!


----------



## dino21 (8 Oct 2021)

Yes, thanks, nothing in the Blocked numbers and the Spam filter is turned off/empty ,  though agree its so easy to accidentally change things as these modern mobiles are so sensitive and fast you can hardly keep up with them, but for better or worse they are so necessary in todays online world.
Will try a few things this weekend after the current orders have arrived and let you know how we get on


----------

